# What do I do when my turbos go?



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a 2002 S4 with 75k miles on it. I'm replacing the timing belt and putting on lightweight pulleys in under 1k miles from now. I'm also putting on JHM's FMIC, AWE's downpipes and Twin1 exhaust and new engine mounts. I have the car chipped by revo(which has gotten boring, go with GIAC). I'm wondering when I should start to worry about the life of my turbos. And I'm also dreading what I should do when they go. For replacement turbos what would be the best compromise between performance and reliability? A garrett? I have no idea. I plan on getting my car a custom re-chipping by Autospeed Performance. I would also get a controller that would revert to stock when I felt like giving my baby a break, which I assume would also make these K03s last a bit longer. So again: Will I be able to tell if my turbos are going? Which are the best replacement turbos in terms of BOTH reliability and performance? And if it isn't too late, what else can I do to preserve my current turbos other than drive slow. 
Id appreciate any responses


----------



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

Come onnnn give me something here guys


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What do I do when my turbos go? (LaseRed02)*

the turbos may start to whistle/ have the dentist drill sound about them. You will have to face the reality that the moment you chipped that car that the turbos WILL go. When they go just get some RS4 (K04) turbos. They are Direct bolt on and you will not be disappointed my friend. For now, if you can manage to make sure the engine is nice and hot when you boost and idle engine for a couple of minutes before you shut it down, you will help extend the life of turbos. Change ect sensor also to lower the temperature so the after run coolant pump comes on alot earlier. When you want the power brother - if definitely comes at a price! Rest assured if you upgrade to K04 turbos and Rs4 clutch you will have lots of fun, drive it as hard as you want and you dont have to worry about turbos dying like they are sure to in the K03 smaller diameter shaft which cant hold up to constant higher spinning speeds that chipping the car does. Hope this helps brother










_Modified by temagnus2004 at 11:40 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## LaseRed02 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: What do I do when my turbos go? (temagnus2004)*

Sounds great, I'll start saving up right now. I did hear this one guy say that the K04s only last 20 to 30k miles, if this is true, why don't i just got with gt28s or something?


----------

